# Girl Talk - Feed The Animals



## CraskWolf (Sep 4, 2008)

Just curious as to how much love Girl Talk gets from people on these forums.

For those of you who don't know, Girl Talk is a DJ who specialises in mash-up albums, consisting of usually a mixture of commercial hip-hop/R&B with classic rock tunes, and indie anthems.

This year, he realised his latest album "Feed The Animals" as a pay-as-much-as-you-choose download, similar to In Rainbows by Radiohead last year. The link for the download is below:

http://74.124.198.47/illegal-art.net/__girl__talk___feed__the__anima.ls___/http://74.124.198.47/illegal-art.net/__girl__talk___feed__the__anima.ls___/

I thoroughly reccomend it, if only so you can appreciate some of the genius/absurdity of it all. Such as

Lil' Mama + Metallica
Radiohead + Jay-Z

Plus, it's a free. Not that it makes a difference, but hey, it's one less theft you'll make this year.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 4, 2008)

downloadin' now bloody big file though
sounds good so far
it's much better than the originals

where'd you find out about 'em?

must stop foot from tapping somehow


----------



## CraskWolf (Sep 4, 2008)

Kyra said:


> downloadin' now bloody big file though
> sounds good so far
> it's much better than the originals
> 
> ...


 
I found out about Girl Talk from www.pitchforkmedia.com

They might win the prize for most pretentious review website on the net, but they often unearth some really good music, as is true in this case.

And yeah, the foot tapping cannot be stopped


----------

